# Benzyl Benzoate for mites



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I have some benzyl that I bought online and it is 90+%. My question is how do I dilute it? I know I should use isopyrol alcohol but how much? And could you please not use the metric system in your answer, I am from the old school and none of my measuring devises measures metric.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I use it for under my cultures. 

I diluted it with rubbing alcohol 1:10 and then soaked paper towels. It works great at keeping mu cultures mite free.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

I used around 2 cap fulls (from the 16 oz bottle of alcohol) of the benzoate and soak cardboard for lining my "mite free" shelves. I reline the shelves once a month. That might not be enough benzoate, but works for me.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you Kyle, that is exactly what I needed.
I too will be using it on my shelves with paper towels.
I think you only need to replace every six months if I read an earlier post right. Does that sound right?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I can normally tell when it stops working as production starts to fall of. I would guess its around 4 months or so.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Where did/do you buy Benzyl Benzoate 90+% at ?
I once bought one already diluted (0.01% - 125ml $9.25) but it is not much for the use mentioned here. I want to buy concentrated one and dilute it myself for larger scale use

I found THIS SITE sells Benzyl Benzoate (USP) 100 ml for $4.25 and THIS SITE 500ml for $25.
Both said "USP" (I have no idea what that means) but don't specify % 
Are they the right one for this use ?

Thanks


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

I found it at http://www.theeyeofthenewt.com (specifically here)

not sure what USP is though.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the link
As for USP, maybe it stands for the United States Pharmacopeia ? And approved by them ? .... (well that's just my guess after googling)


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I believe I bought it from the site 311 posted.

Remember it needs diluted, and to wash your hands and etc. It is truly nasty stuff from what I have been told.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

That is the place I got mine from too (theeyeofthenewt).
Remember, this stuff is highly concentrated and strong. Strong enough to melt plastic!!!
I put some in my plastic measuring spoon and left it on the counter when I was done without cleaning it first. An hour later I came back after spraying my shelves with this new mite spray and the plastic spoon had melted.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

another thread on benzy benzoate: 
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=18434

Kyle, is a 10% solution too strong? 
or is my 2 capfulls too weak?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

All I know is that I am using about 10% with success.


----------



## 311_dart (May 20, 2006)

thnx, guess you can't argue with success!


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

That site http://www.theeyeofthenewt.com/ seems to be down, and it doesn't look like its going to be replaced until mid October. Where has everyone been getting their Benzyl Benzoate?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope they are not down for good. They are the cheapest I was able to find.


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

This price here isn't too bad. You can get an entire liter for $30. You'd have to have one heck of a mite problem though.... :shock: 

http://www.researchsupply.net/solve...ZSZjPTAuMw==&gclid=CMnHqpHVxI4CFRfaYAodAQldAA


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

I saw that site before but it doesn't list how pure the solution is so I'm looking somewhere else


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

It's quite funny because I was trying to find a number on the site to give them a call and they are about 10 minutes away from me down here in FL


----------

